# RECON 90-Watt CLEAR Strobe Light Kit... anyone?



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone have the RECON strobe light kit?

Recon Accessories: Part # 26419 - 90-Watt CLEAR Strobe Light Kit











> RECON, the premiere manufacturer of aftermarket lighting and accessories for the Truck and SUV market is proud to announce their new 90-watt Xenon strobe lights.
> 
> These new 90-watt high-intensity strobes are the brightest plug-n-play strobe lights commercially available. We went the extra mile in creating this strobe light kit for the discering professional who needs his strobe light kit to out-shine & out-last the competition. RECON has included 2 extra ports so adding 2 more super high-intensity 90-watt strobe lights to your kit is as easy as 1-2-3! RECON sells extra 90-watt Xenon strobe light bulbs & extra bulb wiring harnesses to make installation a breeze. This new RECON kit boasts a first in the automotive aftermarket with respect to strobe lights: Ethernet cable plug-n-play installation with a customizable strobe pattern switch. The switch can be surface mounted anywhere inside your vehicles cab.
> 
> RECON has outfitted hundreds of Police & Fire Department vehciles with these new strobe kits and the feedback has been incredible!!! If your looking for the best, brightest, & easiest strobe light kits available on the market today, LOOK NO FURTHER because RECON has your answer!












I just ordered the setup 
Thanks
Ian


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I was gonna say don't waste your money and when for that price you can get the same setup with Whelen products and a strobesn'more plug and play switch panel.....but oops I guess its too late seeing as you posted, after you ordered it. 

The strobe tubes in that kit are very low quality, the plastic bases are inferior, and the tube itself is shorter than usual, so you won't have as much bulb in the actual housing to reflect and produce light.

Oh well.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

I didnt pay that price!! I went thru a vendor an paid well under what they are asking!!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ive never gotten those but i have gotten some other recon products and they have all been very good quality.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

IC-Smoke;589198 said:


> I didnt pay that price!! I went thru a vendor an paid well under what they are asking!!


Well then fair enough. Not a bad deal then, but keep an eye on those bases.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Any idea if a Whelen bulb will work with the RECON wiring?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Most likely, just make sure the wires are in the same order in the plug. Red-Black-White


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Blueline!


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the whelen pack will make these tubes to have a verry short life


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

thats not a whelen pack.

I think its able 2. I see them all over the net rebranded as everyones private label so who really knows what brand it is


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

it's my private brand...don;t tell anyone

can you say old sho-me stock?


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

That is an AXIXTECH strobe supply in that kit. Been around for years. Very good quality if they are using AXIXTECH strobe tubes. There is a good chance that they may not be. The control switch is also AXIXTECH and has been around for a long time. RECON is far from an industry first.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

alright strobe guys.... anyone put them in a 06/07/08 Ram headlight? Im thinking of the turn signal bucket but Im not sure Ill have enough room. OR if I should put the strobe to the inside (twords the hood) or out near the fender? 

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

how much did you end up paying for them i hope you didnt pay the price on the site


----------

